# Green in potatoes



## muzzlet (Sep 12, 2007)

HELP!!! I just peeled 5 pounds of Russet potatoes. Most of them had a greenish tint just under the skins. The skins did not look greenish until I started to peel them. I removed all traces of the green as I peeled them. Are they safe? I know green in a potato is not a good thing.

I don't have time to get another bag before dinner time and I have 12 people coming over for Rosh Hashana!! I don't want to poison anyone!!! WHAT SHOULD I DO!?!?!

Frantically, Jan


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2007)

If you've removed the green, use the potatoes.  They are fine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 12, 2007)

Miss Jan....

Just for added reassurance, Andy is 100% Correct. They are fine!!


Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## muzzlet (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I'd hate to think what would happen to me if I poisoned my in-laws during a Jewish holiday! Something else to repent on Yom Kippur!!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 12, 2007)

The green part is mildly poisonous, though, so make sure you peel it all off.  

Unless you don't get along with your inlaws!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 12, 2007)

jennyema said:


> The green part is mildly poisonous, though, so make sure you peel it all off.
> 
> Unless you don't get along with your inlaws!


 

Thanks Miss Jenny!! I needed that!


----------



## auntdot (Sep 12, 2007)

Does it really work on in-laws?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

auntdot said:


> Does it really work on in-laws?


Yes, it does.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 12, 2007)

And no entrepreneur sells green potatoes?


----------



## Caine (Sep 12, 2007)

muzzlet said:


> Something else to repent on Yom Kippur!!


 
You don't repent, you ATONE!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

auntdot said:


> And no entrepreneur sells green potatoes?


 I love this. I can see it all now ...
Aunt Dot's Special Green Potatoes - For your _Special_ Guests!


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 12, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I love this. I can see it all now ...
> Aunt Dot's Special Green Potatoes - For your _Special_ Guests!




, you all made my night !!!!


----------



## muzzlet (Sep 12, 2007)

But more importantly, could it be discovered in an autopsy? Where's Gil Grissom when you need him?


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 12, 2007)

you'd have to eat an aweful lot of fried baked or raw green potatoes with skins to die from the poisoning.  Boiling, at least in salted water helps disapate the effects so they might not work even if you left the skins on...sick but not dead.  hmmm, oh, yes it would show up in the autopsy, sorry.  But if you killed them with a frozen leg of lamb, then cooked and ate the lamb alla Hitchcock...that works!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

Robo410 said:


> you'd have to eat an aweful lot of fried baked or raw green potatoes with skins to die from the poisoning.  Boiling, at least in salted water helps disapate the effects so they might not work even if you left the skins on...sick but not dead.  hmmm, oh, yes it would show up in the autopsy, sorry.  But if you killed them with a frozen leg of lamb, then cooked and ate the lamb alla Hitchcock...that works!


I wish you had posted sooner about the leg of lamb, Robo. I've wasted a lot of time trying to make frozen bullets!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishers mom shame on you frozen bullets. I like real green apples keeps them busy running.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Fishers mom shame on you frozen bullets. I like real green apples keeps them busy running.


 You're right Dave. That would definitely keep away unwanted guests! As a retired chef, I'll bet you have some _special_ recipes, too.


----------



## keltin (Sep 13, 2007)

When potatoes do this, it is known as “greening” or sometimes “sun-burning”. It happens because the potato was exposed to light for an extended period of time. The green is chlorophyll which, as most know, is a plant’s “food”. The green chlorophyll is absolutely harmless.

However, during the biosynthesis of chlorophyll, a glycoalkaloid known as “solanine” can, and most often, will be produced. Solanine is poisonous, and is the plant’s (any plant's) defense mechanism against predators. The production of solanine is independent of chlorophyll production and can happen at any time, even when there is no greening. Greening is not required for solanine to be produced in potatoes, however, typically solanine production does rise when there is greening. 

Solanine is concentrated in the skin and typically no deeper than 1/8” into the underlying flesh of the potato. This is because that is where it will benefit the potato most as a defense mechanism. Removing the skin and some of the underlying flesh will remove the solanine, but cooking the potatoes will not affect solanine concentration at all, so it is best to peel any green potatoes....and peel them down to pure flesh (no green). But remember, solanine is not the green part.....that is chlorophyll which is harmless.

Solanine is bitter, so if a potato tastes better, then do no eat it. You would have to eat a considerable bit of a fully green potato (including the skin) to get a reaction. A 200 lb person would need to eat at least 2 pounds of green potatoes to get the basic reaction of nausea, cramping, loose bowels, etc. A fatal dose of solanine would be very hard to achieve with green potatoes alone. 

To avoid greening, store potatoes away from light, especially fluorescent lights. If there is greening, simply peel the potatoes and remove all green and you’re good to go. If the potato ever tastes bitter, then don’t eat it. 

Interestingly enough, many people have probably seen this happen on potato chips....ever gotten a green chip from a bag or a chip with green edges? That’s greening. Same with french fries.


----------

